
    Backup Your Google Docs With LTech's New Tool - JournalistHack
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2009/07/backup-your-google-docs-with-ltech.php
======
TrevorJ
This is a really good idea. Just taking stock of how much of our info and
personal history resides online for a minute should highlight the need for
simple backup solutions.

Humans make errors, hardware fails, companies go out of business or change
services. Even in the redundant cloud, you can't rely on anyone but yourself
for the safety of your data.

